# drop safety?



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

is the hk usp's as safe if dropped as a Glock? Also what about sigs, and Berettas?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

viper101 said:


> is the hk usp's as safe if dropped as a Glock? Also what about sigs, and Berettas?


Yes to all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sho nuff!


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

i just was not sure what was best if droped


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I've dropped my Sig a few times and never had a problem. Other than a bank teller that nearly fainted when my holster broke in the bank and the Sig went tumbling through the vault.  That was kinda funny when I was done cursing at the holster...


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't drop your gun!
j/k. Glock makes a big deal about how safe their action is. Truth is, just about any firearm with a firing pin block (non-striker) is just as safe as a Glock. California has a drop test all guns must pass to be on their "approved" list.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

viper101 said:


> i just was not sure what was best if droped


They are all equal because of the firing pin bock. There is no "best"


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Gun dropped in a bank????*

You droped your gun in a bank vault, and didn't get arrested? 
:smt083

Banks in Texas and New Mexico are on the list of places that are off limits
for licensed guns!

WoW!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> Well, I've dropped my Sig a few times and never had a problem. Other than a bank teller that nearly fainted when my holster broke in the bank and the Sig went tumbling through the vault.  That was kinda funny when I was done cursing at the holster...


That is pretty cool. In NC, guns are not allowed in any financial institutions.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Even if the owner of the guns he is carrying has a concealed permit? At least in VA, carry in financial institutions is off-limits if the carrier does not have a concealed permit, open or concealed.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Places off limits to concealled carry permits*

Banks, government buildings, hospitals, places that sell alcholic beverages in
any form are all specifically listed in the law as places that a holder of a New 
Mexicio "CCW" license is forbbidden to go while carrying a firearm.

The law does not say anything about criminals or gang bangers. So, if you are
a gang banger who doesn't have a CCW license, you can carry your gun into 
any of those places. But because I have a CCW, I can't.

Makes no sense. :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> Don't drop your gun!
> j/k. Glock makes a big deal about how safe their action is. Truth is, just about any firearm with a firing pin block (non-striker) is just as safe as a Glock. California has a drop test all guns must pass to be on their "approved" list.


Not only that, manufacturers have to pay a great deal of money to get them "tested" and any slight difference in the pistol must also be payed for to the DPRK(Democratic People's Republic of Kalifornia) DO"J"(Department of "Justice") to be "tested" as if it was a different pistol altogether. The DPRK "tests" are merely a heavy fee to allow manufacturers to conduct legitimate business in the socialist territory. The DPRK's bullshit regulations are not limited to firearms either. Some manufacturers(such as Springfield Armory with their 1911's) use a lighter firing pin to allow for sale in the DPRK.

Even without a firing pin safety, most pistols are usually not that more dangerous to drop compared to the ones with the butterfingers safeties. No weapon is safe to drop, even if it won't discharge.


----------

